# ما علاقة الهندسة الصناعية بالموارد البشرية human resources



## محمود ابوشما (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء المساعدة اريد معرفة العلاقة بين الهندسة الصناعية وادارة الموارد البشرية human resources
if any one knows the relation between industrial engineering and human resources please help me with details


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزي المهندس محمود 

الهندسة الصناعيه لها ارتباط كبير بالموارد البشريه بل ايضا ارتباط اساسي 

فالموارد البشريه تنقسم الى :

التوظيف : والمهندس الصناعي يكون ملم بالعمليات الصناعيه في المصنع واحتياجات كل قسم فتكون له القدره على اختيار الكفاءات المناسبه وتوظيفها لصالح العمل 

شئوون الموظفين: وتكون عامه تتعلق باجراءت روتينيه ومكتبيه وليس بالضروري ان تكون مهندس صناعي للعمل في هذا القسم

التدريب: وله علاقه بمعرفه اساسيات التصنيع وكذلك المهارات الفنيه والعامه وايصالها للعمال والفنيين في المصنع

الاداره: ولها الجزء الاكبر حيث ان الهندسه الصناعيه ذات طابع اداري

وكذالك هناك 
*الهيكل الوظيفي وتطبيقاته **Functional Structure*​ 
وارجو الاطلاع هذ الرابط لمزيد من المعلومات 


http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/05/11/b7/

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76010.html


وشكرا 

م. عبدالهادي


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز
لو نظرنا الى تعريف الهندسة الصناعية لوجدنا انها العمليات التي من خلالها نستطيع الوصول الى افضل النتائج وبأقل جهد ممكن وهذا لن يتم الا من خلال الاستغلال الجيد للموارد البشرية

فهي جزء لا يتجزأ من العملية الانتاجية ولا يتم تعريف الهندسة الصناعية الا به


----------



## hammhamm44 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------

